# اساسيات إدارة مشروعات التشييد



## mostafa elkadi (29 يوليو 2011)

*Project Management for Construction*: Fundamental Concepts for Owners, Engineers, Architects, and Builders (Prentice-Hall International Series in Civil Engineering and Engineering Mechanics)	
by: Chris Hendrickson, Tung Au,








*رابط التحميل*
http://ifile.it/we8rgy/ebooksclub.o...nternational_Series_in_Civil.l_29x0x23x2n.chm


----------



## hamada abo elmagd (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندم (29 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل .. برجاء اعادة رفعة مرة اخري


----------



## omer mohammed omer (15 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمني ان تساعدوني في تحميل هذا الكتاب
Project Management for Construction : Fundamental Concepts for Owners, Engineers, Architects, and Builders (Prentice-Hall International Series in Civil Engineering and


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (16 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 مارس 2015)

Project Management for Facility Constructions​


----------



## م/اكرم محمود (21 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

